# Anki racing?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Read all the old posts on this. Just received a phone call from a friend that he wants me to stop by and try it out with him.

How are they holding up?
Still prototypical?
Many glitches fixed yet? 
Looks like they have been doing well.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kovwim1FaRA


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like a blast ...
if you have an Apple product


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I suggested to my old lady to get me one for Christmas but I didn't get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Supposedly its supposed to work with Android and Apple based products.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

reminds me of my first sizzlers set i got back in the 1970's..but with the ability to control the action and some added on goodies like attacking your rivals..looks cool.hmmnn maybe my kid would like this better than xbox 1..but i doubt it.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I've had mine for over a year, all the tracks, most of the cars. I've played with it a few times buts it's still glitchy and more trouble than it's worth, imo. If it worked as intended it will be a lot of fun, but it's not there yet.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

describe glitches please.
and a brief explanation how to control cars?
read somewhere that they are "smart cars"?


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

I got one for Christmas and it seems to work fine. For the most part the cars drive themselves. You can alter the path they travel, but they will keep themselves on the track. Each car has special abilities like a laser cannon, tractor beam, etc. So the strategy is not just to drive, but to disable your opponent. It plays like a video game except that it is live and in front of you.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

very interesting


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Read all the old posts on this. Just received a phone call from a friend that he wants me to stop by and try it out with him.


curious to hear [email protected]'s experience


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Never made it there.....
His kids were sick. When the sickness clears I shall update. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention. Like slot cars, it is important to keep the tires and track surface clean. The cars start to get erratic once things get dirty.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

You steer by tiliting your iPhone/ipad, the cars drive pretty well but where I have trouble is with the combat, its very so-so on whether or not you "hit" someone with your laser/missle/tractor beam/etc. Sometimes you can be directly behind blasting away to no effect, sometimes it works. And PAul R is correct about the track and tires needing to be very very clean.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Made it there last night. We raced for about 30 minutes. Sorry no pics. Neat watching the cars but being you cant really fully control wrecks and needed to watch your screen and the car I will stick to my slots. Felt a bit like a video game. If the prices come down I may get a set. I cannot justify the price as of yet.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

................


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> reminds me of my first sizzlers set i got back in the 1970's..but with the ability to control the action and some added on goodies like attacking your rivals..looks cool.hmmnn maybe my kid would like this better than xbox 1..but i doubt it.


"Adopt". .ME, David ...
I'll play !! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I checked this out on many Utube videos (some so poorly done and too stupid to ever return to) and went to Amazon to price out what this costs if you start from scratch. The base set is $150., two extra cars $100., so you're $250. that way. A better deal is the big set for $270. with four cars and a lot more track.

However, to make this thing work, you must have an Apple based tablet or smart phone for each car. For four cars, that's about $1,000. around here! So now you have almost $1300. in it before you turn a wheel! That's a heck of a tariff to play what amounts to a regular computer game you can download for less than the price of a single car onto your computer!

Is it cool and unique? Yes, and if you already have a household full of tablets and smart phones (Apple based only) it's not too far out of line cost wise. But serious racers need not apply in my opinion. The cars look ridiculous and the "super powers" each has are moronic. It's a high dollar kid's toy that I suspect adults used to slot car racing with a club will soon find tiresome. I suspect these will start showing up on eBay or Craig's List before long.

Just the opinion of a guy that has been into slot and spotless cars and toy and hobby retail for a LONG time.

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" ... The cars look ridiculous and the "super powers" each has are moronic ..."

Ok then!
but, how do you REALLY feel?

LOL


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

mrstumpy said:


> (Apple based only)


Your information is dated. There is an Android app now as well. 

I don't think anyone was suggesting this as a replacement to serious slot car racing. I think the Sizzlers analogy above is pretty accurate.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey, how about we all buy "hover boards" and have SIZZLE races! ?
:wave:


----------



## frank9129 (Apr 2, 2007)

You can look like Richard Pryor going down the street.
I got an Anki Overdrive for Christmas. I set the track up and that was the last time I got near it. Four Grand Daughters took over and I had to leave because of all the screeming and yelling. They had a total blast. :thumbsup:
I may take it out in a day or two and play by my self, same as racing on my routed track. :wave:
Frank


----------

